# First annual bike show and swap meet at Ace Speedway in North Carolina on October 21st!



## 96litespeed (Sep 11, 2017)

First annual bicycle swap meet and show at the famous Ace Speedway in Altamahaw NC on Saturday, October 21st! $10.00 per seller to set up. Starts at 9:00 AM and it will be finishing up at 3:00 PM. We will setting up in the infield of the track. Plenty of space. Bring your own table if you need one. No cost for those showing their vintage bike. Those in attendance that are selling or showing will be able to ride your vintage bicycle around the famous 4/10 oval! Unlimited rides throughout the entire day. Bike show will have awards for the top 10. This is a bicycle show. Mini bikes are welcome but no motors to be started during the event. Plenty of parking for everyone. Concession booth is a possibility, looking to get an idea on how many are planning to attend. The track is about 2 hours from Charlotte, a little over an hour from Raleigh.
Track address is 3401 Altamahaw Race Track Road, Elon NC 27244
I know that this show is a little last minute, but we should have a great time riding around the track if nothing else!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 96litespeed (Sep 28, 2017)

I am trying to get an idea on how many will be attending. I am in the process of securing concessions for the day of the show. The owners of the track have been kind enough to work with me and are trying to get an idea of what to buy. I hope a lot of you can attend! Thanks again!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 29, 2017)

I plan on coming out, but I have nothing to sell.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Sep 30, 2017)

I plan on bringing several to show, but nothing to sell. Bringing at least 1 friend and a couple of his bikes. How much I bring depends on if my truck sells. If it does, then I bring whatever fits in a VW bus (guessing 3, unless I find a decent bike rack). If not, then I'll bring probably 5 or 6 in the truck.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 8, 2017)

Anybody else planning to be there?! Looks like I will have my truck, so I plan to bring my  Mead motobike, my Ordinary, a 39 Westfield, an original Swing Bike, a teens Mead, and a couple of others.


----------



## DB ReTodd (Oct 9, 2017)

Are customs allowed? Sprockets & I would like too attend!


----------



## 96litespeed (Oct 9, 2017)

DB ReTodd said:


> Are customs allowed? Sprockets & I would like too attend!




Absolutely! Customs, rats, vintage BMX, or whatever you like, bring it to the show! Especially kids with their bikes. I want to make sure we are growing the hobby.  I am looking forward to seeing everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB ReTodd (Oct 9, 2017)

Well Sprockets, this just might be your chance to compete against me


----------



## DB ReTodd (Oct 12, 2017)

Bump


----------



## 96litespeed (Oct 16, 2017)

The weather for Saturday looks to be chamber of commerce perfect! I hope to see a lot of folks at the show!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB ReTodd (Oct 16, 2017)

Is the green bike in the pictures going to be there? would love to see it in person.


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 17, 2017)

DB ReTodd said:


> Well Sprockets, this just might be your chance to compete against me



Hey Todd, just now seeing your post. YOU, Mr. No-Show, calling ME out? Ha ha ha! You Big Dummy, you should no better!


----------



## 96litespeed (Oct 17, 2017)

DB ReTodd said:


> Is the green bike in the pictures going to be there? would love to see it in person.




Yes it will. It's for sale too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB ReTodd (Oct 17, 2017)

Sprockets said:


> Hey Todd, just now seeing your post. YOU, Mr. No-Show, calling ME out? Ha ha ha! You Big Dummy, you should no better!



Just now seeing this post. Your nose is growing.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 17, 2017)

Sprockets said:


> Hey Todd, just now seeing your post. YOU, Mr. No-Show, calling ME out? Ha ha ha! You Big Dummy, you should no better!




I WISH I could be there! I believe Todd and Sprockets *should RACE 1 FULL Lap on the Speedway on their Stretch Bikes for pink slips !!* :eek:
Sprockets & Todd ..... please pass out Flyers for the Commerce GA Swap meet.... OK ??  I must work this weekend or I'd be there to share in the FUN!!
I hope the Event is great for everybody!!  Cheers!  CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 18, 2017)

DB ReTodd said:


> Just now seeing this post. Your nose is growing.


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 18, 2017)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> I WISH I could be there! I believe Todd and Sprockets *should RACE 1 FULL Lap on the Speedway on their Stretch Bikes for pink slips !!* :eek:
> Sprockets & Todd ..... please pass out Flyers for the Commerce GA Swap meet.... OK ??  I must work this weekend or I'd be there to share in the FUN!!
> I hope the Event is great for everybody!!  Cheers!  CCR Dave



  Good idea  Dave. Except ReTodd would lay frame dragging around the track claiming I had an unfair advantage.


----------



## DB ReTodd (Oct 18, 2017)

Sprockets said:


> Good idea  Dave. Except ReTodd would lay frame dragging around the track claiming I had an unfair advantage.



Dave, a race would never happen because that would require Sprockets to actually ride his bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2017)

Race, or no race make sure we see pics of this event. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 18, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Race, or no race make sure we see pics of this event. V/r Shawn



ReTodd, you are the designated photographer (if you actually go) cause you no I got no skills.


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 18, 2017)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> I WISH I could be there! I believe Todd and Sprockets *should RACE 1 FULL Lap on the Speedway on their Stretch Bikes for pink slips !!* :eek:
> Sprockets & Todd ..... please pass out Flyers for the Commerce GA Swap meet.... OK ??  I must work this weekend or I'd be there to share in the FUN!!
> I hope the Event is great for everybody!!  Cheers!  CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 18, 2017)

Dave, if I am able to go (waiting on the doctors report about my Wife, and even though ReTodd and I are ragging each other), I will definitely take some fliers to distribute!


----------



## DB ReTodd (Oct 18, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Race, or no race make sure we see pics of this event. V/r Shawn



You want pictures, I'll take tons of pictures. Heck, I'll even take my GoPro and give you a video!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 18, 2017)

Sprockets said:


> Dave, if I am able to go (waiting on the doctors report about my Wife, and even though ReTodd and I are ragging each other), I will definitely take some fliers to distribute!




Hey Chuck! I hope the doctors report is favorable about Susan. Not sure what's goin' on but hope nothing serious!

I think you and Todd rolllin' side by side around the track would make an awesome YouTube video
Of course most folks would think his "bottle" is nitrous..... and make an unfair advantage
The weather looks to be great all week. Have a great time! CCR Dave


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 20, 2017)

All packed up and ready to go. Wish I could take a pic of the truck loaded. Bringing 6 to ride/show. Bringing a few odds and ends to sell. Wish me luck.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 21, 2017)

I can't make it today, the Wifes parents are staying at the house for a week. Was really looking fwd to going, damn!  Have a great time!


----------



## DB ReTodd (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## DB ReTodd (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## DB ReTodd (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## 96litespeed (Oct 22, 2017)

DB ReTodd said:


> View attachment 695918 View attachment 695920 View attachment 695921 View attachment 695922 View attachment 695923




Thanks for posting! I can't wait to do it again next year! Both in the Spring and the Fall. Working on dates now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB ReTodd (Oct 22, 2017)

I would like to give a BIG thanks to Fred for putting this awsome event on!! Sprockets & I had a great time looking at all the bikes on display. These pictures don't do it justice. The highlight of the day for me was without a doubt the guy riding his Penny Farthing around the track. Thank you again Fred for having all of us at this wonderful venue!!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 23, 2017)

Yes, Fred. Thanks for the great show. DB, that was me on the highwheeler, so you can put an online name with a face.


----------



## DB ReTodd (Oct 26, 2017)

Without anymore delay. Here is a link to the video I promised. Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## richtrix (Nov 1, 2017)

Looks like a great turn out for a first show with a short notice. I hate I couldn't make it. I'll be there next time


----------

